# Hp and cpm



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

If a 1 HP motor and a 1 1/2 HP or even 2 hp motor spin at the same speed (1750) how do the bigger ones move that much more air? Do the smaller ones slow down that much with the resistance of the air and dust.
I am considering replacing my Delta AP 400 (1hp). Either that or upgrading it to/with a canister (wyn). 
Does it make more sense to spend 200 on the canister or towards a truly better machine.
Maybe I could just put a bigger motor on the ap400


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK to start with it's not just the motor you need to be concerned about. The impeller is very important to the system. Smaller motors usually have a smaller impeller which means less CFM's.

Next thing You won't benefit from a new motor even if you could find one for $200. For the most part it's cheaper or at least makes more sense to buy a new unit then to try and replace or upgrade motor and impeller.

last thing is the canister filter. I replaced my bag with the Wynn 100% spun bond canister filter and got an increase of 50% on velocity and suction. 

Using smooth pipe over ribbed hose, using the largest pipe that your impeller will support will also increase your efficiency up to 50% if you can run 6" through out and reduce down to 4" at each tool. Long sweeping elbows or (2) 45 degree elbows used together work much better then a regular elbow, Wye's instead of Tee's are all ways to improve your system.

I hope this helped.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agreed!*

Best advice you can get, covered everything.... except what color to paint it! :laughing: bill

BTW, Some folks here rely on Martha's color chart for their inspiration.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. If I canister increased my performance by 50% I would probably be happy enough. Certainly cheaper than a whole new unit. Plus a bigger one will take more precious space. The downside of not upgrading I guess is no option for larger ducting than 4". 
I already made sure of not having T's. That brings me to my last wondering...
Why use wye instead of Y? 
Thanks again for the pointers.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks so much. If I canister increased my performance by 50% I would probably be happy enough. Certainly cheaper than a whole new unit. Plus a bigger one will take more precious space. The downside of not upgrading I guess is no option for larger ducting than 4".
> I already made sure of not having T's. That brings me to my last wondering...
> Why use wye instead of Y?
> Thanks again for the pointers.


same reason I use Tee instead of T. Habit because the proper form is Wye.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Semantics/maybe.....but I think there's a wye and also a "true wye".

First is when you have a straight section and another duct is coming in at an angle.Kinda like a sm case "y".The latter is when two ducts come into one....forming an upper case "Y".

On increased motor H/P....just be aware that impellers are usually built or cast to a "spec".They may hold up fine for years at such N such speed/power,ect......Just be careful when exceeding the engineering on the impeller...it may come apart.

And now on to the all important question of colours........we like the term,"pleasing to the eye".Used extensively in highend brickworld....uhh,this would be curved work.But its that same sort of mind/soul pleasing question of........."don't know what it is about that ___,but it sure is pretty".All our DC ducts(metal)are painted an eye pleasing Tan....and if that ain't enough....all the hangars match the blastgates in that,they're left "in the White".Martha can kiss my a$$.BW


----------

